# Toronto or Vancouver?



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys!

I'd just like to find out more information on which city offer the best lifestyle in terms of salary, weather, crime, people. What are the good and bad points of both cites?

Any useful information is much appreciated, thank you!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

*Vancouver or ?*

Having lived in the Toronto area for 20 years from when I was 18, and after moving to the West Coast 20 years ago, I have absolutely no inclination to leave Vancouver for anywhere else. The in-migration from Toronto and other parts of Canada is fairly steady and would seem to support why Vancouver is consistently rated as one of the top 3 most desirable places to live in the world. I'll let someone else breakdown pros and cons.



ChungyUK said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'd just like to find out more information on which city offer the best lifestyle in terms of salary, weather, crime, people. What are the good and bad points of both cites?
> 
> Any useful information is much appreciated, thank you!!


----------



## RonVancouver (Mar 27, 2009)

Ah you are so right.... Vancouver is like the most awesome place I have ever lived.
Housing is somewhat expensive, but there are deals in the suburbs. Food is relatively inexpensive, and fresh (85% of everything grown right here_).

Each day I awake, I cannot believe I actually get to live here! 

One problem.... too many visitors from away....... are always requesting to come for a visit. Who could blame them? 

People here are friendly, although we hear from some it is difficult to make friends. I have not found that true... have more friends than time.... Salaries can be high here due to the HIGH cost of living.. and it is sooo high.


Some issues with gangs committing hits here but if you are not in the drug trade no worries.

Good transit and getting better.... bus and trains.. On labour Day, a new line from airport to the downtown. Another line is slated for 2014 East of the city to the further 'burbs
Weather is mild for Canadian standards although this year we did have a few weeks of snowy weather.

You better like the rain... there is lots of rain and dark days here.

we are immigrants from U.S. and Thailand../ 

ron and ben


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

RonVancouver said:


> Ah you are so right.... Vancouver is like the most awesome place I have ever lived.
> Housing is somewhat expensive, but there are deals in the suburbs. Food is relatively inexpensive, and fresh (85% of everything grown right here_).
> 
> Each day I awake, I cannot believe I actually get to live here!
> ...


Thanks for all the useful information. This will definitely help me in deciding whether I should move abroad to Vancouver in the future. I will for sure take this information on board and seriously start thinking about it next year. I thought Vancouver would pretty much be like how you would have described it. Another thing does Canada offer some kind of international TV that features British shows/sports etc? or would you have to purchase this package separately?

Thanks for your assistance and look forward to hearing from you more, cheers!

Steve


----------



## RonVancouver (Mar 27, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Thanks for all the useful information. This will definitely help me in deciding whether I should move abroad to Vancouver in the future. I will for sure take this information on board and seriously start thinking about it next year. I thought Vancouver would pretty much be like how you would have described it. Another thing does Canada offer some kind of international TV that features British shows/sports etc? or would you have to purchase this package separately?
> 
> Thanks for your assistance and look forward to hearing from you more, cheers!
> 
> Steve


Most people here have cable services, I use TELUS. It's HD, digital and you can get a combo of very higfh speed wireless internet, US, British and assorted other intl channels, plus unlimited US and Canada telephone service with many features, 1000 international mins. , for about $159.00 per month. Phone alone is $55 or television is about $50.
BBC and some other British stations are offered.

Ron


----------



## RonVancouver (Mar 27, 2009)

*Summer in Vancouver*



RonVancouver said:


> Most people here have cable services, I use TELUS. It's HD, digital and you can get a combo of very higfh speed wireless internet, US, British and assorted other intl channels, plus unlimited US and Canada telephone service with many features, 1000 international mins. , for about $159.00 per month. Phone alone is $55 or television is about $50.
> BBC and some other British stations are offered.
> 
> Ron


PS Summer and part of Fall in Vancouver is like heaven and paradise on earth.
Nov - March dark, rainy but often mild. 5-11 C


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

British TV shows are popular, ranging from drama to comedy to news, and even Coronation Street. Sports programming includes Football (soccer) plus some rugby and cricket. Some of this is available with regular progamming but you can subscribe to specialty channels for more. Best of British!




ChungyUK said:


> Thanks for all the useful information. This will definitely help me in deciding whether I should move abroad to Vancouver in the future. I will for sure take this information on board and seriously start thinking about it next year. I thought Vancouver would pretty much be like how you would have described it. Another thing does Canada offer some kind of international TV that features British shows/sports etc? or would you have to purchase this package separately?
> 
> Thanks for your assistance and look forward to hearing from you more, cheers!
> 
> Steve


----------



## ottou (Mar 7, 2009)

If you like blue sky........... all year................ Toronto is the place to be......


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Ottou: 

Toronto is the place to be... for Smog Alerts! 

On most days driving or flying into Toronto the dinge just hangs over the City. That's why TO has had a smog index for over 15 years.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Real Estate Evolved said:


> Ottou:
> 
> Toronto is the place to be... for Smog Alerts!
> 
> On most days driving or flying into Toronto the dinge just hangs over the City. That's why TO has had a smog index for over 15 years.


Is it really that foggy and smoggy in Toronto? Who has the warmest weather all year round?

I am kinda learning more to towards Vancouver as I've heard its far more relaxed and weather is a little warmer, am i right?

Cheers!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Personally I don't like the intense humidity in TO or anywhere up the Eastern Seaboard, including Florida, the Gulf of Mexico and the Carribean. The Pacific West Coast is far more temperate and comfortable. There is no denying it rains a lot in Vancouver, but the year round temperatures are far less extreme than TO. 

Last year my wife and I enjoyed our roof terrace until Thanksgiving. Right now we've had Spring bulbs out for 3 weeks, and I've seen them out as early as January. 



ChungyUK said:


> Is it really that foggy and smoggy in Toronto? Who has the warmest weather all year round?
> 
> I am kinda learning more to towards Vancouver as I've heard its far more relaxed and weather is a little warmer, am i right?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Real Estate Evolved said:


> Personally I don't like the intense humidity in TO or anywhere up the Eastern Seaboard, including Florida, the Gulf of Mexico and the Carribean. The Pacific West Coast is far more temperate and comfortable. There is no denying it rains a lot in Vancouver, but the year round temperatures are far less extreme than TO.
> 
> Last year my wife and I enjoyed our roof terrace until Thanksgiving. Right now we've had Spring bulbs out for 3 weeks, and I've seen them out as early as January.


Thanks for replying back so quick. I take it you were from the UK but migrated to Canada. So how long have you lived in Canada now? Do you have a lot of british people living in Vancouver?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Probably as many expats in BC as in ON. At 18 I came to Canada in December 1968 joining my family who had emigrated in during Expo in 1967. I moved my own family to the West coast in 1989. I've helped people of a number of different nationalities purchase their first home here so please keep me in mind if you come West. 



ChungyUK said:


> Thanks for replying back so quick. I take it you were from the UK but migrated to Canada. So how long have you lived in Canada now? Do you have a lot of british people living in Vancouver?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Real Estate Evolved said:


> Probably as many expats in BC as in ON. At 18 I came to Canada in December 1968 joining my family who had emigrated in during Expo in 1967. I moved my own family to the West coast in 1989. I've helped people of a number of different nationalities purchase their first home here so please keep me in mind if you come West.


Really? thats nice to hear. I'd probably choose Vancouver over Toronto simply because I've just heard better things on Vancouver. I think if i did ever come over to Vancouver i'd like to go with the BUNAC Work Canada programme that we have in the UK. I would be more than willing to spend up to 12 months in Canada and sampling a different culture and relax feel compare to the UK. If things go so well then who knows i would be willing to stay longer if it is possible.

I would be renting if I did come over but I wouldnt know where to start. So any help on renting in the area would be fantastic.

How is the economy in Vancouver and Canada at this present moment? it can't be really that bad compare to the UK right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

The best place to find rental accommodation is on a site called craigslist; I'm unsure about Kijiji. 

It has been reported in the media that Vancouver's economy should be on the mend by the end of the year. For the rest of Canada you should be able to do your own research through the Internet on the economy in the different areas. CBC, CTV & Global TV, are the 3 biggest Canadian networks and cover regional and national affairs.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Real Estate Evolved said:


> The best place to find rental accommodation is on a site called craigslist; I'm unsure about Kijiji.
> 
> It has been reported in the media that Vancouver's economy should be on the mend by the end of the year. For the rest of Canada you should be able to do your own research through the Internet on the economy in the different areas. CBC, CTV & Global TV, are the 3 biggest Canadian networks and cover regional and national affairs.


I've read somewhere on here that crime in Vancouver is really bad....i'm not sure if thats right but I wouldn't think it is that bad compare to the UK's crime. Could you please explain this to me?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

That is a topical question at the moment because of the unusually high number of shootings which appear to be gang turf related. This past week the RCMP's 
Integrated Homicide Investigation Team have made some major arrests and expect more shortly. I would suggest that you post your question as a separate thread to get a better response.



ChungyUK said:


> I've read somewhere on here that crime in Vancouver is really bad....i'm not sure if thats right but I wouldn't think it is that bad compare to the UK's crime. Could you please explain this to me?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys!

I am still researching on my trip to Canada possibly at the end of this year. I was so set on going to Vancouver but for some reason Toronto has re-appeared in my mind. The reason for this is that Toronto seems a little closer to the UK then Vancouver and the time difference wouldn't be that too different (only 5 hours behind UK).

Also with the Winter Olympics coming up fast and the prospects of finding accommodation in Vancouver is very daunting indeed.

What i'm trying to say is that I just need reassuring from someone who can give me more pros and cons of choosing the right city to live in.

Thanks!


----------



## Bouile (Jul 4, 2014)

*Where did you ultimately move to?*

Hey there

So where did you setlle with - Vancouver or Toronto - I have the same problem right now and trying to decide whether to move to Vancouver or Toroto in a months time !


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Bouile said:


> Hey there
> 
> So where did you setlle with - Vancouver or Toronto - I have the same problem right now and trying to decide whether to move to Vancouver or Toroto in a months time !


Hey,

I decided on Toronto in end as I figure I'd like the hustle and bustle of a city like Toronto. Also, Toronto has more happening and it's close proximity to major cities like Montreal, Ottawa, NYC was a major factor.

On other hand Vancouver looks absolutely stunning and I plan to take a trip there fairly soon. It all depends what you're after.

Steve


----------



## chrisjones89 (Feb 5, 2013)

As a British guy living in Toronto i say Toronto. Its a brilliant city full of culture (foreign and Canadian) and it is very safe. I have never felt in danger or vulnerable when commuting home late at night. 
People here are very friendly, I have made some life long friends form work and socializing and these people are willing to help me out with almost anything, from funds, to moving to letting me use their cottage retreat for the weekend - i believe this is the true northern hospitality Canadians are famous for. 
The summer is beautiful, the city always comes alive in the summer with street festivals, beach life and more. The winter is brutal, but still beautiful. 
Transportation is great too, its hard to get lost and the subway system is easy to use, you can get from one side of the city to the other with $3. 
Work opportunities are plentiful and salary is pretty decent. 
One thing that moved me towards Toronto over Vancouver is the location, it is very easy to take a trip into the U.S and surrounding cities from here, from here we have gone on road trips to Chicago, Detroit, Indianna, Montreal, Niagara Falls, and we are currently planning one to NYC via Vermont. 
I read what the other people said and it seems Vancouver is a great place (never been there myself)
I doubt you will regret moving to either city to be honest, i just thought i would offer you my opinion on Toronto.


----------

